# Kevin Pierce HBO Documentary debuting tonight



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

In 20 minutes. My face will be glued to the TV. I heard about this last week.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

That was really good. The guy has come through a lot and still has a long way to go.

That film definitely didn't portray Shaun White very positively. I bet Aspen didn't care for their pipe getting bashed to holy hell by Kevin and the rest of the Frends either. :laugh:

That snowboarder they showed near the end was in BAD shape. That was sad watching him trying to touch his elbow and reaching for his ankles and shit.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I am looking forward to watching this tonight. I was out and about last night, happy for dvr. I expect there to be some pretty brutal portrayals. 

Was it Aspen getting raked or X-Games Aspen? Seems lime there is always some behind the scenes issues with the athletes and the features build at that event. Now that someone has died maybe they will listen a little better.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

They were just ragging on Aspen's pipe being dog shit. They had originally planned on staying in Aspen to train, but they hated the pipe so they took off to SLC.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

i don't have HBO but would really like to see this

time to put my googling skills to the test


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I am pretty sure it is going to become readily available rather quick. They are doing this with a purpose.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

It was pretty eye opening. I thought it was just a documentary about Kevin, but it was much more than that. Kevin was the vehicle they used to get their message out and the family was very open about sharing their experiences, but they talked about a lot of other extreme athletes who have been impacted by TBI and how these athletes are often hung out to dry in the event that something tragic happens. A name as big as Kevin Pearce gets taken care of as there is still marketing value there, but if you're not at the Olympics level, you're probably fucked in terms of medical bills etc. if something like this happens.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

fuck ASSpen. poorly built halfpipes are some of the most dangerous features in snowboarding. i used to ride pipe a fair bit... when Pat Melendowski would come thru and do his magic every trick was instantly easier, safer, and bigger. i pretty much won't ride pipe in the PNW any more (cuz i'm old as dirt) mostly because the pipes suck shit and are dangerous.


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

I was watching this with my mother and she cried a lot when the interview with Adam Pearce when he came to the hospital . This film, I find it to be something that all kids who dream about getting to the X games, Olympics, or god knows what (me included) that there is some serious shit that can happen, and has happened to those who actively want this goal. 



> That film definitely didn't portray Shaun White very positively.


After learning about the story with the half pipe he has, I'm thoroughly convinced that he's kind of a egotistical dick.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BigAL said:


> After learning about the story with the half pipe he has, I'm thoroughly convinced that he's kind of a egotistical dick.


All of that is pretty common knowledge.

What stuck out the most to me was when Shaun White kicked him out of his house after Kevin beat him in a major comp calling his mom and telling her to have Kevin's stuff out on the front porch by the time they got back. What a fucking bitch move. In one of the interviews Kevin was giving before the injury, he was trying to laugh off the SW questions, but you could tell he just wanted to uncork and say what a motherfucker he truly though SW was. The rest of the Frends pretty much came across as feeling the same way.


----------



## bmaniga (Sep 26, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> All of that is pretty common knowledge.
> 
> What stuck out the most to me was when Shaun White kicked him out of his house after Kevin beat him in a major comp calling his mom and telling her to have Kevin's stuff out on the front porch by the time they got back. What a fucking bitch move. In one of the interviews Kevin was giving before the injury, he was trying to laugh off the SW questions, but you could tell he just wanted to uncork and say what a motherfucker he truly though SW was. The rest of the Frends pretty much came across as feeling the same way.


I'm far from a Shaun hater (not saying anyone here is), but I think this is the best description of anything that shocked me. Should have been a much better loser considering the friendship up to that point. As for the private pipe, I see that purely as athletic competition coupled with paranoia ( gf non disclosure agreement) at that point in the story.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, the private pipe thing is just a perk of having great sponsors. Can't hold that against the guy. But, having your fucking girlfriend sign a nondisclosure agreement not to talk about the tricks you're working on? WTF??? You're essentially threatening to sue your girlfriend by asking her to sign that and definitely telling her you don't trust her ass. Not to mention that most nondisclosure agreements aren't worth the paper they're written on.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

And here comes the Shaun White bashing party 

:rollseyes:


----------



## bmaniga (Sep 26, 2012)

Alkasquawlik said:


> And here comes the Shaun White bashing party
> 
> :rollseyes:


I think everything that can be said about White in reference to the video has been said. Everyone who watched the hbo special knows that the highlight of this film was the road to recovery, and the real risks of professional sports. Plus the guy isn't an idiot, so when he agreed to be featured he must of known it would be close to the way it came out in the end.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Alkasquawlik said:


> And here comes the Shaun White bashing party
> 
> :rollseyes:


No, we're just talking about the film. Shaun White was a fairly prominent figure in the film. He probably had more airtime in the film than anyone outside of Kevin Pearce and his immediate family.

Of course, if you would've watched the film before flapping your cock holster you would've already realized that. :cheeky4:


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

> What stuck out the most to me was when Shaun White kicked him out of his house after Kevin beat him in a major comp calling his mom and telling her to have Kevin's stuff out on the front porch by the time they got back. What a fucking bitch move


I also wonder why he couldn't be a man and just kick Pearce out of his house personally. Seriously, don't use your mom to bail you out. (You'll look like a pussy)


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> No, we're just talking about the film. Shaun White was a fairly prominent figure in the film. He probably had more airtime in the film than anyone outside of Kevin Pearce and his immediate family.
> 
> Of course, if you would've watched the film before flapping your cock holster you would've already realized that. :cheeky4:


Ha, nice try. I watched it last night. He is an extremely competitive person. I may not necessarily agree with some of his training routine/personality, but I can certainly respect where that drive is coming from. 

But hey, FUCK SHAUN WHITE because that's the cool thing to say, right?

:rollseyes:

The documentary was one of the best I've seen in a while. Heavy, heavy shit though. David was one of my favorite people in the film.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah. I've met Bothe KP and SW a few times. sW is a lot less weirdly competitive now than he used to be. He is way more business minded than any of the frends guys. Good friend did a documentary and worked with SW all spring and had the same feel that my family and I do. He is a good dude that has had issues in life that he has grown from, we are all young once but we aren't all in the spotlight. KP was just as big a doucher before his crash as white was. I met him once prior and have run across him a few times around here and even taken a couple laps with him. He is a totally different person now than he was. SW is also very private any a lot lower key of a person in general. He has always been respectful to our kid and us which is awesome. 

A lot of pro riders are actually extremely nice despite what you hear about them.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

It would fuck with you growing up in the spotlight like SW did.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> It would fuck with you growing up in the spotlight like SW did.


And knowing this, people like you still love to shit on him. haha ridiculous.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Alkasquawlik said:


> And knowing this, people like you still love to shit on him. haha ridiculous.


Necessity vs. sufficiency...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey, if you pull a douche move you pull a douche move.

I have to tip my hat to Shaun on this one though. He had to know that they were going to put these events/situations out there. Yet he decided to go along with it. 

Really sad to see KP realize his pro career was done. Such talent lost. It also looks like he could be well on his way to doing greater things and on a much more meaningful level. It is all about what you do with the journey. 

After seeing the many TBI's aftermath portrayed here, I think I am going to start wearing my helmet while driving. What a just awful thing to have to deal with. For everyone involved.


----------



## SinkHole (Apr 26, 2012)

BigAL said:


> I also wonder why he couldn't be a man and just kick Pearce out of his house personally. Seriously, don't use your mom to bail you out. (You'll look like a pussy)


Think his mom should have told Shawn to F off and either do it himself or suck it up and let his "friend" stay.


----------

